# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  MLP RP (Sign-Ups/plot discussion)

## Taffy

Plot:





> Twilight finds an old book tucked away in a hidden place, whilst rummaging through her collection. The book is full of information on dreams (lucid dreaming, shared dreaming, dream control, etc) and has detailed instructions on how it's all done. She tells the other ponies and it intrigues them. They all decide to enter a dream together to see what it's all about. It starts off as a fun and joyful experience, but it quickly turns more sinister as the girls come face to face with all their deepest fears and anxieties. Plagued with panic and confusion, they soon lose control and their happy dream becomes a terrible nightmare.
> 
> In order to restore order to their dream world, they must battle it out with the horrors of their own minds. Each of them face challenges that torment them and tear at their sanity. Alone, they crumble before the might of their darkest thoughts and worries. But together, they find strength and manage to fight through the trials that test them, and return to the waking world.



Reserve one of the mane six here. Anyone can sign up, so don't be shy.  ::lol:: 

If no one minds, I'll claim Applejack.

----------


## melanieb

I'll be Rainbow Dash, if no one minds.  I want to be Twilight but I would hate to offend someone by not using all the proper terms for LDs and techniques.

----------


## lifeinsteps

Oh man, I'm really tempted to try and jump in and offer to be Pinkie Pie even though I know almost nothing about role-playing. 

I've always wanted to try it but could never find a role-play I was very interested in. I'd like to sign up but I'm afraid I won't be very good at it. What do you think, guys? ๏_๏

----------


## Taffy

> I'll be Rainbow Dash, if no one minds.  I want to be Twilight but I would hate to offend someone by not using all the proper terms for LDs and techniques.



You can be twilight if you want, but I think you'd make a great Rainbow Dash.





> Oh man, I'm really tempted to try and jump in and offer to be Pinkie Pie even though I know almost nothing about role-playing. 
> 
> I've always wanted to try it but could never find a role-play I was very interested in. I'd like to sign up but I'm afraid I won't be very good at it. What do you think, guys? ๏_๏



Go for it. A lot of us don't have RP experience either, so you're not alone. Plus there may not be enough people by the time we're about to start.

----------


## lifeinsteps

> Go for it. A lot of us don't have RP experience either, so you're not alone. Plus there may not be enough people by the time we're about to start.



Yeah, I guess I have to at least try it, huh? I shouldn't say I know "nothing" about role-playing. I used to do it all the time two and three years ago. I just haven't done it for so long it's probably left me.

It was one of those things that one of my friends was really into and kept telling me to try, and I ended up seriously liking it but never really admitting that to her. It would be different now that I like MLP. Once you start liking and telling people about anything with the brand name "My Little Pony" slapped on it, all embarrassment about anything else goes down the drain.  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkzelda

I'll be Twilight I guess. I like being analytical and write huge walls of text. I may not be an avid reader, but I do use am abstract stream of consciousness. I'll see how I'll fair with that.

I think Melanieb can be a great Rainbow Dash as well, she's pretty "wild." (no LD pun intended).

EDIT:

GET IT!?!? THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: *TWILIGHT* PRINCESS

SQUEEEEE!!!!!!!!  :armflap: 

Note: I only watched the first 5 episodes so far of Season 1, so I'm still a Brony Newbie.

----------


## Taffy

> I'll be Twilight I guess. I like being analytical and write huge walls of text. I may not be an avid reader, but I do use am abstract stream of consciousness. I'll see how I'll fair with that.
> 
> I think Melanieb can be a great Rainbow Dash as well, she's pretty "wild." (no LD pun intended).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> GET IT!?!? THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: *TWILIGHT* PRINCESS
> 
> SQUEEEEE!!!!!!!! 
> ...



That's ok. You can pretty much get a sense of Twilight's character from just the first few episodes. I'd watch Cutie Mark Chronicles if you want some more background info on Twilight's past (and because it's an awesome episode), though I'm not sure you'll need it.

That means we only need a Fluttershy and a Rarity.

----------


## melanieb

I will do my best at Rainbow Dash. I've heard it's best to play someone who isn't like you in real life. I'm definitely not a showoff like she is, so it'll work out. In real life I'm honestly more like Twilight, always reading and confronting whimsy with logic.


Still, I have role-played before. It's just been a while.

We need some more women in here. Start recruiting!

----------


## IndieAnthias

I guess I'll do this, it might be fun.... maybe it will get me thinking about lucid dreaming again.

I'll be Fluttershy, I can't believe she's not taken!!

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'll sign up for Rarity, because she's clearly bestpony (Fluttershy/Pinkemena Diane Pie notwithstanding). It's time to get in touch with my inner fashionista.  ::D: 

I wonder what Rarity's drama queen reaction will be when she finds herself in a dream, in a dream, in a dream.  :Eek:

----------


## Taffy

Great, let's get this show on the road. Link, can you make the thread, since twilight should be the first to post?

----------


## Linkzelda

http://www.dreamviews.com/f53/my-lit...9/#post1852125

----------


## Ctharlhie

I had a cool idea for the plot I'm just going to put out here to see what people think...

Starswirl the Bearded was the most powerful unicorn sorcerer in Equestria's history, among the many arts of magic he mastered within his lifetime was that of oneiromancy. Already an oneiromancer unparalleled by anypony then or since, through exhaustive study and experimentation, upon Starswirl's death his consciousness passed onto the dream plane. It is a little known secret that starswirl left detailed information on the dream plane and oneiromancy in the Canterlot archives for anypony that may follow him...

I think this has a lot of potential. It expands on existing canon, giving a framework for lucid dreaming and shared dreaming in Equestrian history as well as fleshing out the character of Starswirl that could also lead to an adorkable fangirl encounter for twilight. It also opens the door for bringing back Discord, who in a Cthulhu sort of way is 'dead but dreaming'. Perhaps when Luna dreams her Nightmare Moon persona manifests on the dream plane?

It also allows for expanding of the Greek mythology element in MLP, I'd like to see Morpheus (God of dreams) included and possibly have Thanatos (God of death and half brother of Morpheus) as the main antagonist Thanatos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

----------


## Taffy

> I had a cool idea for the plot I'm just going to put out here to see what people think...
> 
> Starswirl the Bearded was the most powerful unicorn sorcerer in Equestria's history, among the many arts of magic he mastered within his lifetime was that of oneiromancy. Already an oneiromancer unparalleled by anypony then or since, through exhaustive study and experimentation, upon Starswirl's death his consciousness passed onto the dream plane. It is a little known secret that starswirl left detailed information on the dream plane and oneiromancy in the Canterlot archives for anypony that may follow him...
> 
> I think this has a lot of potential. It expands on existing canon, giving a framework for lucid dreaming and shared dreaming in Equestrian history as well as fleshing out the character of Starswirl that could also lead to an adorkable fangirl encounter for twilight. It also opens the door for bringing back Discord, who in a Cthulhu sort of way is 'dead but dreaming'. Perhaps when Luna dreams her Nightmare Moon persona manifests on the dream plane?
> 
> It also allows for expanding of the Greek mythology element in MLP, I'd like to see Morpheus (God of dreams) included and possibly have Thanatos (God of death and half brother of Morpheus) as the main antagonist Thanatos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.



I think this is a really cool idea. I just hope it doesn't over complicate things, with the whole gods idea, but I think having Starswirl and Discord's consciousnesses in the dream world is okay.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I think Greek Gods would work. We already have Minotaurs and Manticores, the design of Pegasus culture has very much classical overtones, Rarity re-enacted the myth of Icarus, the list goes on. We know from 'Just in Time' there is a rough sort of Tartarus where the most horrible monsters in the world are kept locked up and there is a Cerberus to guard it.

I think it fits very much with the tone as long as things don't get too grimdark.

Afterall the writers of the show manage to have a storyarc about defeating a pan-dimensional chaos deity in two 20 minute episodes.  :tongue2: 

You need to project a long story arc with RP stories so that there's always something to aim for, I've written in a few of these things before and where the writers didn't put together some sort of long term plotline everyone just ran out of ideas because you're constantly having to improv your entries.

----------


## Taffy

Okay, that sounds like a plan then.  :wink2:

----------


## melanieb

My daughter's class is studying Greek mythology right now. She has to study Selene, Goddess of the Moon.

I was thinking about Luna, in my half-dream state this morning, and earlier today I went reading on Selene. It turns out she is associated with quote a few things, such as changing of the seasons, fertility, and even lunacy among mortal men. (read Dionysos

She is also connected to dreams, as the mortal man she loved, Endymion, chose to be with her by remaining immortal in a perpetual dream state which allowed the two of them to be together.

You can pull a lot out of that, and morph it into something that fits a MLP storyline, ties in dreams, and allows for conquest and triumph.


Anyway, time to go pick up my kiddo. Catch you a bit later!

----------


## Ctharlhie

> My daughter's class is studying Greek mythology right now. She has to study Selene, Goddess of the Moon.
> 
> I was thinking about Luna, in my half-dream state this morning, and earlier today I went reading on Selene. It turns out she is associated with quote a few things, such as changing of the seasons, fertility, and even lunacy among mortal men. (read Dionysos
> 
> She is also connected to dreams, as the mortal man she loved, Endymion, chose to be with her by remaining immortal in a perpetual dream state which allowed the two of them to be together.
> 
> You can pull a lot out of that, and morph it into something that fits a MLP storyline, ties in dreams, and allows for conquest and triumph.
> 
> 
> Anyway, time to go pick up my kiddo. Catch you a bit later!



It would be fantastic to weave the Endymion myth into the story somehow, maybe if Luna had a long lost lover who she left behind when she was exiled to the moon and who now only lives on in dreams?
In my literature class we looked at Keat's epic poem Endymion and I was really struck by how this section about Endymion falling asleep seems to be describing a WILD:




> "Thus on I thought,
> Until my head was dizzy and distraught.
> Moreover, through the dancing poppies stole
> A breeze, most softly lulling to my soul;
> *And shaping visions all about my sight
> Of colours, wings, and bursts of spangly light;
> The which became more strange, and strange, and dim,
> And then were gulph'd in a tumultuous swim:
> And then I fell asleep*. Ah, can I tell
> ...



I've read that Keats was 'fascinated with the boundary between waking and sleep', maybe he was a lucid dreamer?

----------


## Taffy

When should we start the dreaming aspect of the RP?

Also, is it okay that I made Endymion and Selene ponies? I think it'd be weird if they were humans. :S And should I change Selene to Luna to fit the theme, or should Selene be Luna's middle name or something, to fit with the MLP theme?

----------


## melanieb

Luna can be an incarnation of Selene. 

Selene was portrayed as very pretty (which Luna is) and capable of driving a man mad (moonstruck), which I think Luna could pull off very easily.

----------


## Taffy

> Luna can be an incarnation of Selene. 
> 
> Selene was portrayed as very pretty (which Luna is) and capable of driving a man mad (moonstruck), which I think Luna could pull off very easily.



*goes to force Maeni to be Luna*

Well, I guess we could just make her an NPC of sorts.  ::lol::

----------


## Ctharlhie

> When should we start the dreaming aspect of the RP?
> 
> Also, is it okay that I made Endymion and Selene ponies? I think it'd be weird if they were humans. :S And should I change Selene to Luna to fit the theme, or should Selene be Luna's middle name or something, to fit with the MLP theme?



Well of course all the characters would be ponies, they probably have no concept of humans :S





> Luna can be an incarnation of Selene. 
> 
> Selene was portrayed as very pretty (which Luna is) and capable of driving a man mad (*moonstruck*), which I think Luna could pull off very easily.



^This. Luna is Selene, and I think 'Moonstruck' would be a nice name for our Endymion =3

If Luna was an 'npc' then any of us could write her character.

EDIT: Just found this on Deviantart  ::D: 
http://purplekecleon.deviantart.com/...sign-294399788

----------


## Taffy

> Well of course all the characters would be ponies, they probably have no concept of humans :S
> 
> 
> ^This. Luna is Selene, and I think 'Moonstruck' would be a nice name for our Endymion =3
> 
> If Luna was an 'npc' then any of us could write her character.
> 
> EDIT: Just found this on Deviantart 
> Luna's Nightmare tshirt design by *purplekecleon on deviantART



Alright, I'll change it to Moonstruck then.

EDIT: Darn, it's too late to edit the post.

----------


## Ctharlhie

This reminds me I really need to post >_<

----------

